# Chimps make movie



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_8472000/8472831.stm


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The opening image of the chimp's face (1st frames) is so creepy looking.

I cannot believe there are people in this world who work on making a Chimp (proof) Cam...and spending $$ on it. Humans are boobs.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder when someone will start talking about the remake


----------

